# Vine Curled Stick Heaven



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Have I found a sweet spot or what!! Take a look at the attached pictures.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

You've got quite a honey hole there!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Kinda like a morel spot, gotta keep that a secret!!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

We should take a moment to offer a silent thanks for honeysuckle vines.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a great sweet spot! Wow!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like you'll have more to come back to in the next couple of years too.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

*drool*


----------



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

I showed the pictures to my wife and she said it looked like our stick gathering spot in South Arkansas. Very impressive. Must be an old clear cut. Haven't been on the forum for a while, we've been in Arizona for about 6 weeks. We picked up a few nice rocks for tops of sticks and sold a few sticks.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

You’d never find that up where I live. Very nice spot.


----------

